# Do you think the dealership is pulling BS on me?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I took my car in to get the gas recall fixed and I also asked if they could look at my car leak, in the passenger rear floor. I have spent 6 months making attempts to fix it. The lady said it would be $120 diagnostic fee I said fine thinking at least I'll know what the problem is. They blamed it on the Door Light mod I did, see signature. Mind you on the opposite side of the door there is an area at the end of the window where water can get in which then goes out the drains in the bottom.








I spent 2 hours spraying the door down from every angle including up the door handle. I haven't found a drop of water or the carpet getting more wet since. I even pulled off the B panel trim to see if it was getting in where the wires go from the door into the car. There isn't the slightest evidence of water ever trailing down the pillar.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Do you think the dealership is pulling BS on me? (vr6ninja)*

i want to answer but i'm confused as to what the question is..... ?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Do you think the dealership is pulling BS on me? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I went back today and it looks like the advisor couldn't explain it correctly. I'll post tonight explaining it when I'm at a computer and not my iPhone.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Do you think the dealership is pulling BS on me? (vr6ninja)*

I vote for sunroof drains


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Do you think the dealership is pulling BS on me? (diive4sho)*

My vote is the A/C drain.
The leak info is a bit incomplete for us to diagnos, like do you only notice the wet footwell when raining?
Did you start low on each individual door and very very slowly work your way up with water.
Are the drains under your battery and in the pollen filter area clear, yes this could only soak the rear bypassing the front footwell.
VAG autos are common to leak through the door at the point of contact with the weatherstrip IF your sheet of plastic moisture barrier is not fully sealed.
I would say the dealer couldn't locate the leak within the alotted time and guessed at it being what you modded. They aren't bs'ing you persay they just don't know.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Do you think the dealership is pulling BS on me? (diive4sho)*

yea, puddles on the passenger side are usually clogged sunroof drains. do a search on audiworld or audizine or here on the fourtitude and im sure you will find information on how to clean the drains. its free for you to try and clean them out, especially since you seem comfortable working with your car.
if you do that and it still has the problem, THEN get the stealership to look at it.


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

its going to be a sunroof drain or the area in the battery. Also could be that the windshield cowl isn't on right and watter is going right into the pollen filter


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:*

Ok so from the start, during December I found a leak in the rear passenger side rear foot area. I started looking up info on the forums, so I checked the cabin air filter, bone dry. I had the windshield replace due to it not being sealed correctly still didn't solve the problem. I ran glasses of water down each sunroof drain thinking it might be like my Jetta was, again drained out the drains perfectly. So when I took the car in on Monday I thought maybe it's the AC, and I'm still thinking that's the problem. 
Monday they told me over the phone that i was missing two seals, I picked it up as a lock out. Today they told me in more detail of it because I went back with questions. They said on the passenger rear door, one of the foam pieces where the wire goes from the door to the car was found in the bottom of the door. They also said the rubber seal above the hinge and next to the window wasn't installed correctly. These mentions were correct but I still have no reason to believe water would get into the car with these missing.
If water got into the door it has no way of getting into the car. There are drains in the bottom and the rubber seal for the door surround on the car seals against the door card so theres no way water leaving the bottom of the door card as the tech described would get into the car it would also drain into the outside door sill like all other water goes.
The dealer claims they checked the cabin air filter, sunroof drains, and AC and it was all fine. I ran the AC from the dealer home which is a 15-20 min drive depending on traffic and then another 10-15 min in the driveway last night and I didn't see a single drop of water show up on the ground where I'd assume the drains are. Am I wrong in thinking there near where the tranny is under where the HVAC system would be in the car?
My frustration with the dealer is leaving me with steam coming out of my ears, wondering why I even bothered to pay $120 for the lack of service. I guess I expected to much to receive similar service we provide our BMW and Mini customers where I work. Let me know if there is any confusion still left I'll try and describe it the best I can, I'm so irritable about the whole thing it's hard to think straight anymore.


_Modified by vr6ninja at 11:17 PM 7/15/2008_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vr6ninja)*

I got some for ya.....
there is a tsb (technical service bulletin) for our cars for the "roof rail's not being fully seated to the roof panel causing water ingress from roof rail gasket which stains D-pillar trim (only up to VIN 4B1N036999)"
So maybe one of your gaskets for your roof rails is leaking and it's running down the pillar, under the seat and to the footwell..
Also April 17th 2001 there was a TSB for underbody plugs missing or uninstalled causing windnoise in the cabin at all speeds with windows closed.....maybe you are missing some underbody plugs and water is getting in through a hole in the floor.
try to check them and let me know....I'll keep lookin for other possibilities


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (diive4sho)*

Thanks for the info I'll take a look into both. I spoke with a tech at work and he's going to take a look at the AC with me on Monday after work. Tomorrow I'm going to call the dealership and speak with the service manager and explain I'm not happy with the service and if it leaks again I'm holding it on them. Our service manager said it sounds shady to him too.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vr6ninja)*

I spoke with the Service and Parts director today and he's going to look into it. I left the conversation with a question, So if I fix the seals and a puddle of water shows up am I going to have to pay another $120? If he is smart he's going to say no, because I understood the agreement that it was $120 to find the leak, and I told the lady that I had been working on it off and on for 6 months. She should have known that it wasn't an easy one.
I'll keep ya all posted on the progress, for the mean time I'm driving around with my car torn apart until he calls back.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vr6ninja)*

I have to agree. I think you paid them to find the leak AND fix it.
Unless it is infact your door light mod (which I doubt). The way to tell if it is your mod is to remove the right side door panels and make sure the vapor barier is 100% sealed (as I stated above).


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (eurocars)*

The Parts and Service director called me back and said if the floor was wet within the next month he said to call back and he'd be willing to meet in the middle on cost. I'm not sure it's fair but I'll at least call him back to make a point it wasn't fixed. Since I'm not happy with the current service I'm not sure I wanna invest another $60.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:*

Well today I looked at my car after work and couldn't find the AC drains but I also didn't get a drip of water. So I checked the rear foot well and what do ya know there's a darker spot where it's wet. And guess what it's in the shape of an ellipse the direction of the air coming out being the longer bit. I put my finger in the vent and it's wet too...








I'd have to say my frustration level with the dealership is gone through the roof. I specifically paid them to check the AC vents at the tune of $120. After forking over the money they have the balls to tell me it's ok when it's not?








Lost of trust only begins to describe my feelings towards there service department. I'm starting to wonder if I should even trust them with my car at all. I know that could be extremest but if they can't do a simple task such as check the AC condenser drains for an hours pay. Where does that leave me to trust anything they do?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vr6ninja)*

i know this sounds kind of "no duh", but i would take the car (with the wet spot present) TO the manager and ask them about this. Any manager who has any sense of customer service will take care of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I intend to go one step further, I'm going to keep it as dry as possible. Tomorrow morning, I'll run the AC just as I pull in so they can see the wet spot develop by the time they walk out to see it there hopefully will be a puddle forming. If that doesn't cry your diagnosis wasn't correct I don't know what will.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Finally a resolution*

Well I took the car in this morning and I showed the service advisor where the water was coming in from the AC and she apologized profusely. After doing so she spoke with the floorman to see if it could be taken care of today, the end result was the car fixed by 2 at no additional charge to me. Thank goodness, I was starting to get quite irritated.
The service advisor also showed and explained the situation to the parts and service director. It sounds like he finally got on the clue bus, would have been nice if he had sooner but I just hope he learned a lesson. My friend use to work there and said he's usually a good guy, so I would think he did learn a thing or two.
I wish they had caught on earlier but at least they made it right. My view on things is humans make mistakes its how you take care of it that counts. Call me crazy but if someone makes a mistake they should have a chance to redeem themselves.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Finally a resolution (vr6ninja)*

at least they made it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i feel you always have to give them a real chance to fix it (i.e. bring it to the attention of people that can do something about it), and hope for the best.
glad you got it worked out dude.


----------

